# My how times have changed....



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

My Mother-in-law sent this to me and I thought everybody might like it.Hope that it is ok 



HIGH SCHOOL -- 1957 vs. 2008


Scenario 1: 
Jack goes quail hunting before school and then pulls into the school parking lot with his shotgun in his truck's gun rack.




1957 - Vice Principal comes over, looks at Jack's shotgun, goes to his car and gets his shotgun to show Jack. 
2008 - School goes into lock down, FBI called, Jack hauled off to jail and never sees his truck or gun again. Counselors called in for traumatized students and teachers. 



Scenario 2: 
Johnny and Mark get into a fist fight after school.. 
1957 - Crowd gathers. Mark wins. Johnny and Mark shake hands and end up buddies. 
2008 - Police called and SWAT team arrives -- they arrest both Johnny and Mark. They are both charged with assault and both expelled, even though Johnny started it. 



Scenario 3: 
Jeffrey will not be still in class, he disrupts other students. 
1957 - Jeffrey sent to the Principal's office and given a good paddling by the Principal. He then returns to class, sits still and does not disrupt class again. 
2008 - Jeffrey is given huge doses of Ritalin. He becomes a zombie. He is then tested for A.D.D. The school gets extra money from the state because Jeffrey has a disability. Teachers are given extra paperwork and must modify lesson plans to accomodate Jeffrey's disability.

Scenario 4: 
Billy breaks a window in his neighbor's car and his Dad gives him a whipping with his belt. 
1957 - Billy is more careful next time, grows up normal, goes to college and becomes a successful businessman. 
2008 - Billy's dad is arrested for child abuse. Billy is removed to foster care and joins a gang. The state psychologist is told by Billy's sister that she remembers being abused herself and their dad goes to prison. Billy's mom has an affair with the psychologist. 



Scenario 5: 
Mark gets a headache and takes some aspirin to school. 
1957 - Mark shares his aspirin with the Principal out on the smoking dock. 
2008 - The police are called and Mark is expelled from school for drug violations. His car is then searched for drugs and weapons. 


Scenario 6: 
Pedro fails high school English. 
1957 - Pedro goes to summer school, passes English and goes to college. 
2008 - Pedro's cause is taken up by state. Newspaper articles appear nationally explaining that teaching English as a requirement for graduation is racist. ACLU files class action lawsuit against the state school system and Pedro's English teacher. English is then banned from core curriculum. Pedro is given his diploma anyway but ends up mowing lawns for a living because he cannot speak English. 


Scenario 7: 
Johnny takes apart leftover firecrackers from the Fourth of July, puts them in a model airplane paint bottle and blows up a red ant bed. 
1957 - Ants die. 
2008 - ATF, Homeland Security and the FBI are all called.. Johnny is charged with domestic terrorism. The FBI investigates his parents -- and all siblings are removed from their home and all computers are confiscated. Johnny's dad is placed on a terror watch list and is never allowed to fly again. 


Scenario 8: 
Johnny falls while running during recess and scrapes his knee. He is found crying by his teacher, Mary. Mary hugs him to comfort him. 
1957 - In a short time, Johnny feels better and goes on playing. 
2008 - Mary is accused of being a sexual predator and loses her job. She faces 3 years in State Prison. Johnny undergoes 5 years of therapy. 




We have turned into a cluster of idiots as a nation. This should hit every email inbox to show how stupid we have become!!


AMEN!! TO THAT


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If it wasn't so sad it would be funny. This is exactly right. If my second son was in school now they would be trying to "drug" him. As it turned out the teacher realized he was getting his work done before everyone else, and thus, "jacking" around. So, she had his IQ tested (143) and just gave him more work to do. See, cheap and no drugs required!

Does anyone else worry about this upcoming generation? My granddaughters mother ( :veryangry: ) has her on something! If you ask me all she needs is her butt spanked a few times. They have no self control...how do they learn that if they are on these drugs?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Tonight I'll be sending this to everyone! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, those scenarios are exactly right. I worry for our next generation, many of whom are growing up with no common sense, no work ethic, and no respect for authority and/or fellow citizens.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It is sad but true, some of you should go to school...we recently had school nearby and when they decided to search cars one day nearly 1/2 of the students were expelled because they had guns in their cars to go hunting after school...on the other hand we had a kid with a gun and was a threat to other students....it goes both ways.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup, times sure are changing! Although being a 'victim' I cannot agree with 4, but the rest, so true. I didn't even know you could get in that much trouble for doing those things.. also one reason why I don't go to public school.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Some of those are so so true!! So sad. :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Times really have changed, I myself graduated High School a little more han 15 years ago and even then things weren't that bad.

I got an *** beating when needed, a back hand for being disrespectful and mouthy, grounded etc...my parents ALWAYS had loaded guns in the house and not once did we ever think it child abuse or even thot of touching a gun unless we were asked to. We were taught from an early age that the wrath of God was much worse than the wrath of dad when we did wrong.....but it still didn't hurt to hear my mom threaten us with "You wait til your dad gets home!" I lost my dad almost 4 yars ago, ad I still have the utmost respect for him as well as my mom.....the punishment always fit the "crime" and I never once questioned wether or not we were abused. My sister and were lucky enough to have my mom at home until we hit Jr High, then she went to work outside the home, we still had our fair share of typical teen age rebellion but not once did it ever cross our minds to take a loaded gun to school for the purpose of hurting someone.....those situations were taken care of off of school grounds with an old fashioned butt kicking!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, I myself haven't been out of school that long(Graduated in 2001 from High School) and boy has it changed since then. I think it's sad how bad obesity has gotten for children. I have finally gotten out of the overweight category so I understand what a struggle it is-but i've seen children who are severly overweight compared to what I was even at my heaviest.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah
The way everything is now annoys me lol.
everything is bad and against the law kind of thing
Once i accidently hit some kid in the face with a book and hurt him
So I got suspended and was sent to the counselor for anger management :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

So so so very sad and true.


----------

